# The First CPU is 40 Years Old Today



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Intel 4004, the first CPU, is 40 years old today | ExtremeTech


*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/intel-4004-gold-pins-640x353.jpg


*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/intel-4004-logic.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

Not the first CPU but certainly the first multipurpose consumer grade one


----------



## Jripper (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats one mean looking processor xD


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there any difference between a C4004 and a P4004 other than the use of ceramic and plastic respectively?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 15, 2011)

oh technology has surely come a long way from 4004 , 8086 and now to the ultra gen .. CPU's


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 15, 2011)

Just think what people think about today's top end processors after 40 more years.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Probably items of museum. Its hard to imagine desktop computing will survive that span given the current trend of mobile devices.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol i want a 4004 chip


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 16, 2011)

that cpu is of my age   LOL.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 16, 2011)

Talking about old CPUs...I have two oldies with me, not as old as the 4004 though.

The Cyrix Cx486 Dx2 66Mhz
and the AMD AM386 DX-40 
^^Long long time before bulldozer, when AMD was taking its baby steps 
My athlon II's great great grandfather


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Just think what people think about today's top end processors after 40 more years.



we mayn't have any processor after 20yrs. most will be converted to SOC by then. forget 40yrs.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 16, 2011)

Personally, I think the market is heading for a slowdown because micro-manufacturing techniques are not catching up to the speed of circuit designs. As the process node for fabrication grows smaller and smaller, more issues are coming up. We need a change in design paradigm, ARM offers a hope for CPUs but it's just a stop gap solution. The current methods of scaling faster and higher user VLSI paradigms will only last as long as parasitic problems don't overshadow the functionality of the process node.

We will see in 10 years time what slows down and what proceeds faster........


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Personally, I think the market is heading for a slowdown because micro-manufacturing techniques are not catching up to the speed of circuit designs. As the process node for fabrication grows smaller and smaller, more issues are coming up. We need a change in design paradigm, ARM offers a hope for CPUs but it's just a stop gap solution. The current methods of scaling faster and higher user VLSI paradigms will only last as long as parasitic problems don't overshadow the functionality of the process node.
> 
> We will see in 10 years time what slows down and what proceeds faster........


Agreed.


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

A 40 years of Intel CPUs down memory lane:-

4004 to Sandy Bridge, 40 years of Intel CPUs - Slideshow | ExtremeTech

Not very exhaustive though.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 16, 2011)

Lolz no comment on my pics? 
Whats the oldest CPU u have? We could have a vintage showcase thread 

Anyhow
I agree that as the fabrication process is gonna shrink the number of problems and stabilty of computation as we currently know it is gonna go haywire. Maybe a switchover to graphene is due? But in its current research state graphene cant completely replace silicon, coz graphene transistors do not have a completely off state so the on-off ratio is small. But if someday researchers do manage to replace silicon with graphene then there will be no limits to minituarization in fab process. Also cpu frequencies of 300+GHz can be achieved!!

Quantum Computing if realized can also help solve these problems.

It just needs one invention to completely transform the way we look at computers, just think before the transistor....computers were huge bulky devices and within 2 years of the transistors invention that perception was history!! One scientific breakthrough is required thats all. I have full faith that some genius somewhere is working on the problems


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome man. I particularly like the Windows logo on the AMD chip. Looks like next gen chips based on BD might have one - "Windows 8 compatible - it now knows the difference between core and module."


----------

